

Visual Studio Tools for Windows 10 Preview - anorborg
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2015/03/23/visual-studio-tools-for-windows-10-preview.aspx

======
timreilly
If you're running Windows 10 you can download Visual Studio 2015 Preview and
the tools for Windows 10 here: [http://dev.windows.com/en-
US/windows-10-developer-preview-to...](http://dev.windows.com/en-
US/windows-10-developer-preview-tools)

